# Fake rock wall/new enclosure project



## Rohdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey  just though I would show some progress of a display cage I'm building for a wb stimsons pair My challenge is to keep it cheap and it's only been $65 so far


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good background will come out really nice


----------



## sharky (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good! Keep at it


----------



## Rohdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks  thinking bout painting it desert red and putting wheat coloured grasses (fake ones) around the place with a nice climbing branch in the middle with his two hides either end , if I was a snake I would love it lol


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good. Wish I had one of those.  Might look into what's needed to make one, I think I saw a thread around here somewhere.


----------



## Rohdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

I just used peices of wood cut into the shape I wanted then screwed onto the back of the enclosure then covered all this with light chicken wire stapled Down , then rendered the whole thing cost about $ 40 all up for timber ,cement ,wire


----------



## Lloyd2302 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great work, look forward too having a go at this myself one day. Looking forward to finished pics!


----------

